# South Boulder Creek - new bridge, new drop



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

This is not my neck of the woods, but have to say its appreciated that you would post this here. Cool that someone would consider the potential benifits or hazards to boaters. Thanks!


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

*Sure Dirk*

Dirk:
I live just a few miles away and I can come by and check it out this week.
I'll go look at it on Tuesday and I'll call you when I'm heading over to look.

Signage posted above the new structure would be a very wise idea, especially if you are altering the river bed.

-Craig


----------



## caraphor (May 8, 2007)

*bridge...*



dirk1926 said:


> i am installing a new bridge at 255 pactolus lake road golden there is a large river structure used to control cavitation. it should make a good end hole or wave. it there is any one out there that would like to review it and make suggestion on how to make it more fun and safe call me dirk 303 258 7580 or stop by for a look. i am also thinking of putting warning signs up stream. my land is 3 miles up stream from pinecliff


 
A Kind consideration of others that is. Thanks!


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

If this is the new structure under a bridge towards the end of the Alto Alto run, I ran it on sunday at 325 cfs. It seemed dangerous in the middle, which nobody in our group ran. Ok on river left with a good boof. And dangerous on river right, with one in our group almost getting pinned on a rock that was just submerged. It seems like with more water the way those rocks are stacked that they might shift with a couple of higher flow days. The lines arent hard but with more water in there that thing has potential to be a river wide nasty hole.

Good luck with the project. I think it needs some more work. Just my $.02


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

We ran this yesterday with flow around 600. I directed traffic far right side. It was just a flush, no problem. Far left would have worked also. It looked like it could be run through the middle as well, but there is a decent sized hole. My guess would be that as the water rises that right side will maintain a nice tongue. Probably worth a quick scout though.


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

*significant changes to the riverbed*

after a run on this section at 270cfs, I agree that the drop at the newly constructed bridge on South Beaver Road in South Boulder creek is junk. I saw where you could pin in the middle and the rockpile, I hit rocks on left landing and the middle was not the route. That rockpile/drop/new bridge is not built for sustained high flows (should it see that for water contracts), but will hold for low levels. The river has been narrowed by a significant amount, so only if we see sustained flows will that thing blow out. All the new 2 and 3 ton rocks in the river with the orange spray dots could use some work. (in the area after island turn rapid, topside of icehouse property in the riverbed are many new boulders). If you can raise the structure supporting the landing pool, you can better stabilize the bridge foundations by taking the severity out of the drop.


----------

